# Why should the new VEA engine use only specific points from the castrol company? Can't you replace it with another oil?



## kokopapa (Apr 27, 2020)

All new bea engines (after 2015) may use 0W-20 from Castrol, especially 0W-20 from VCC RBS0-2AE certification standards. (Castrol EDGE Professional V 0W-20)

Since it was co-developed with castrol for the new VEA engine, should I use it unconditionally?
Or is it okay to use anything if it's a standard that can protect DPFs over C2 or C3?

Do I really have to use only Volvo certified 0W-20? Is it okay to use normal oil such as 0W-30 or 5W-30?


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

If you are concerned about your warranty, use what is specified by the manufacturer under your hood or in the owners manual. Stick to a high quality synthetic 0w-30 or 0w40. I like to use diesel oils because they have a lot more detergents and dispersants. Just make sure to stay on top of maintenance and you’ll be fine. 5k-7.5k miles on oil/filter changes.


----------

